# SCB Recon Tower / Mercury 250ProXS - Seafoam Green



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Recon Tower / Mercury 250ProXS TM2
Loaded w/ all the goodies for hunting Redfish in style and comport.

Thank you Rob & Michelle!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Another masterpiece! Nice!


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice one Eric. You did it again...waiting my turn is getting harder as you keep churning out these pics.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

This boat is slick, that is the best aluminum work I have ever seen on that tower too, I got to crawl around on it when I was there yesterday. If I didn't have such a need for speed I would be building a boat just like this one. I'm sure it performs just as good as it looks as well.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks Great


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Eric, that color with the black aluminum work is awesome!


----------



## OldManOwen (Jul 16, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't need the tower, But I sho like the boat.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful boat Eric! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Very Purdy!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Bad arse love the video, great speed

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Love that seafoam green.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

That is a crazy setup!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow talk about mimicking chases boat.looks great but wow direct copy different colors.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

sweet ride, I like the color scheme, dang I need to win the lottery


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup. 

We are currently building a solid black one like these for WetSounds Audio. Safe to say there is no limit on audio budget on this next one.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That showed up in my neighborhood this week. Guess its the same boat. Looks good hopefully it get used


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

scb factory said:


> Yup.
> 
> We are currently building a solid black one like these for WetSounds Audio. Safe to say there is no limit on audio budget on this next one.


I hate y'all! :biggrin: Those are two sweet looking sleds. I fished out of a Stingray a couple weeks back in Louisiana and loved the boat. Guess I'll keep the one I have for now hwell: Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Wetsounds is replacing the current SCB they have now on their website? It's a sweet ride and guessing that they are just adding to the fleet.


----------



## SaltyPeter (Apr 28, 2011)

letsgofishbro said:


> Wow talk about mimicking chases boat.looks great but wow direct copy different colors.


Pretty sure they all come out of the same mold... Other than the color scheme and maybe some aluminum work, they are all pretty much the same..


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are definitely some salty sleds, but I have to say the tower recon with the half bubble console is still my favorite of the tower boats.


----------



## Ninja Angler (Jun 20, 2011)

I couldn't be more happy with this boat. It was definitely worth the wait! 

I struggled with the tower design, but after a sit down with Eric there was no doubt that this was the tower design I had to go with. The special part of the tower is that it offers 3 different elevated positions that can be fished simultaneously! By achieving that you eliminate the need for an additional tower on the front or back deck. Anyone who has made a long run in a tournament with a tower strapped down to the front deck knows what a headache it can be.

Aesthetics aside, the design of the hull is what I love the most about this rig. I was blown away by how it handled chop and how fast it gets on plane. In my humble opinion, this boat is as close to a 5-tool player as you can get.

The whole build process was a dream come true. A special thanks to Eric and his crew for all their hard work!


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Seriously though who has better fit/finish/rigging, than this?? Don't answer that, it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Sickest Tower boat I have ever seen! Very Nice work Eric!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Supposed to say hopefully it gets used a bunch...stupid phone


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

Y'all achieved excellence once again. Hopefully one day I'll be able to order one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmotion (May 7, 2013)

Was that you in the intercoastal last Thursday? I came by in the gray topcat....sweet boat to say the least!


----------



## Kmotion (May 7, 2013)

I meant Friday!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I changed my mind on the tower, I really like it Very Diverse machine.



RedXCross said:


> I don't need the tower, But I sho like the boat.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> I changed my mind on the tower, I really like it Very Diverse machine.


Well that didn't take long. Lol


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

That boat is just bad A $ $ all the way. Great job Eric and Team SCB.


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome looking boat.


----------

